
Superhydrophobic spray means no more clothes to wash - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/geek-cetera/superhydrophobic-spray-means-no-more-clothes-to-wash-20111112/
======
cpt1138
If it repels water that well, how is going to be for breathability and
moisture coming off the body wearing the treated clothing?

~~~
ukdm
Moisture off the body would just run down the inside of the garment
presumably. As for breathability, that may be an issue.

~~~
cpt1138
That sounds pretty much the same as a plastic garbage bag. Sounds delightful.

